# Eagle FishEasy 245 DS/ Eagle Cuda 300 unterschiede



## MArvin123 (13. März 2011)

Hay Leute,

möchte mir ein Echolot kaufen, entweder das *Eagle FishEasy 245 DS *oder das* Eagle Cuda 300*!
Beide kosten ja ungefähr gleich viel!

Meine Frage nun welches ist besser und wo sind die unterschiede? 


Würde mich über Antworten freuen!  

Gruß Marvin


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. März 2011)

*AW: Eagle FishEasy 245 DS/ Eagle Cuda 300 unterschiede*

Das 245 ist ein DF Gerät (Doppel Frequenz) d.h. du kannst den Sendekegel durch das Umstellen vonn 200khz auf 83khz von 60° auf 120° erweitern...
Das bedeutet für dich im Einfachsten sinne das du im Flachwassserbereich mit dem 120° Kegel um einiges mehr an Fläche ausleuchten kannst als mit nem "Standart"Geber...

Ich würd das 245ér nehmen...


----------



## guese1 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Eagle FishEasy 245 DS/ Eagle Cuda 300 unterschiede*

Hallo der Nachfolger vom 245DS ist das Lawrance x-4 ob da irgend etwas verbessert ist,keine Ahnung


----------



## Lümmy (14. März 2011)

*AW: Eagle FishEasy 245 DS/ Eagle Cuda 300 unterschiede*



guese1 schrieb:


> Hallo der Nachfolger vom 245DS ist das Lawrance x-4 ob da irgend etwas verbessert ist,keine Ahnung



Soweit ich weiß, ist das lowrance x-4 der Nachfolger vom cuda 300...kann mich auch irren,aber dann hätte mein Dealer falsche Infos...#c


----------



## Fordfan (14. März 2011)

*AW: Eagle FishEasy 245 DS/ Eagle Cuda 300 unterschiede*



Lümmy schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist das lowrance x-4 der Nachfolger vom cuda 300...kann mich auch irren,aber dann hätte mein Dealer falsche Infos...#c


 
Richtig
Lowrance x-4 = cuda 300
Lowrance x-4 *PRO* = FischEasy 245DS

Schick mal PN mit Emailadresse, ich habe PDF-Info zu den Geräten.

Rene


----------



## MArvin123 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Eagle FishEasy 245 DS/ Eagle Cuda 300 unterschiede*



Fordfan schrieb:


> Richtig
> Lowrance x-4 = cuda 300
> Lowrance x-4 *PRO* = FischEasy 245DS
> 
> ...



Welches würdest du mir empfehlen im Preis-leistungsverhältnis?

P.s Email Adresse hab ich dir geschrieben


----------



## guese1 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Eagle FishEasy 245 DS/ Eagle Cuda 300 unterschiede*

Hallo ich werde mir wohl das Lawrance x-4 Pro holen da ich es nur im Flachwasser benötige und es den Vorteil eines 2ten
Sendekegel hat der einen grösseren Winkel ausstrahlt und somit die Grundfläche am Boden bei geringer Wassertiefe nicht so klein ist. gruß guese1


----------



## MArvin123 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Eagle FishEasy 245 DS/ Eagle Cuda 300 unterschiede*



Fordfan schrieb:


> Richtig
> Lowrance x-4 = cuda 300
> Lowrance x-4 *PRO* = FischEasy 245DS
> 
> ...



So hab mich jetzt definitiv entschieden wentweder das Lowrance x-4 pro zu kaufen oder das fischeasy 245ds!

Welches würdest du mir empfehlen? Preislich ist da ja kein großer unterschied!

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen


----------



## Fordfan (15. März 2011)

*AW: Eagle FishEasy 245 DS/ Eagle Cuda 300 unterschiede*



MArvin123 schrieb:


> Welches würdest du mir empfehlen? Preislich ist da ja kein großer unterschied!


 
Technisch auch nicht, gleiches Gerät anderer Name.

Rene


----------



## MArvin123 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Eagle FishEasy 245 DS/ Eagle Cuda 300 unterschiede*



Fordfan schrieb:


> Technisch auch nicht, gleiches Gerät anderer Name.
> 
> Rene



Also das kaufen das man am billigsten bekommt?! 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------

